# scotty cameron newport 2 or california del mar



## evan the lefty

im new here and just joined to get an outside opinion on this. i currently have a white ice #1 and want to upgrade to a scotty. the newport 2 is the classic putter but i was turned on to the way the heel shafted putters revolve around the axis. i would get the del mar if it wasnt gold. i dont know it is a tough choice. my man, phil mickelson, who pretty much brought the heel shafted putter into this world, has a gold odyssey white ice #9...about the same as a titleist del mar. i play everything callaway besides my driver which i have a ping g15. my woods are big bertha diablos, diablo irons, diablo hybird. since odyssey is partnered with callaway, i have played them for a bit. i definatly know i want a titleist scotty cameron. once again, just give me some feedback on what putter you think would suit me best.

del mar: http://www.golfequipment2u.com/images/GolfClubs/Putters/GolfClubsPutters09.jpg
newport 2: http://www.golfbuyitonline.com/media/gbu0/prodlg/titleist/putters08/newport2msmain.jpg

thanks for your time everybody!!!


----------



## Stretch

Welcome Evan!

Sounds like you have your mind made up already. (Callaway)
Are you a lefty like Phil? Have you tried them both? Go for the one that feels the best when your putting, not by the name. The name wont make the putt, you and the putter will.

Personally, I like the gold one.


----------



## Fourputt

Nobody can tell you what putter is right for you except you. Picking the right putter is a feel thing, not a mechanical decision. You try putter after putter and you get the one that feels best to you, regardless of brand. 

Nobody else can tell you how a putter is going to feel for you. :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

Fourputt has it right. The brand, or price of the putter does not mean squat if the end user can't hole putts with it. Heck, it's like that with all clubs. If the end user can't get through 18 greens with around 30, or less putts they need to spend more time in that area of their game. As for the Scotty Camerons, they are fine piece of equipment. I have two that I can't putt worth a darn with. They were gifts from family members is the only reason I keep them around. I switch back and fourth between two putters that I have confidence in. One cost $100, the other $29. All things considered, I probably hole more putts with the $29 putter, simply because it fits my putting stroke a tad better. The $100 putter was fitted to my putting stroke, and is why it works well for me. Both are around 10 years old. I say all this to make Fourputt's point. If you have not had a putter fitting, I would suggest you do so to know which type of putter would best suit your game. A good way to get an idea if a putter is right for the end user is to hit putts off the heel, center, and toe of the face. If the ball rolls reasonably straight off those three positions on the putter face, then that putter has a very high MOI, and will not twist as easily on off center hits. There are some putts that require heel and/or toe hits to find the hole easier. Another way check a putter out, is to put a dime down, a foot or two (I go 3') in front of the ball, and putt the ball over it. The golfer has to be able to hit a straight putt off the putter face. If the putter, and the stroke used with it can consistently roll the ball over the dime, then the user is hitting a straight putt. 

Here is a link that be of some help to you; Putter buying guide,golf putter reviews,compare prices putters at Golfalot


----------



## stevel1017

I had a scotty studio design 1.5, a beautiful putter. I couldn't get the hole. I got a custom fitted ping, and love it. I now can putt 
get a putter that fits you, and instills confidence. If you can putt lights out with a stick, then use that, after all it is not how, but how many


----------



## aswank

*Del Mar*

Not sure if any of you know much about the history of the Del Mar but I figured I would post this here due to the recent mention. I found this Cameron Del Mar in a garage I was cleaning out at a buddy's house. His dad has unfortunately passed, and my buddy and I, found this putter and about 20 other Cameron's in the garage. I have found most models online with the exception of this one. Particularly, the shaft curve and lack of a sight line is where this putter seems unique. It certainly could be a fake or could have been modified but it appears unused. Any ideas on whether this is authentic and exactly what Del Mar it is? It is not a circle T, unfortunately, and has a Cameron Winn grip which I, at least, have never seen. The closest thing on the Cameron website looks like the 1999 Del Mar Tour but it does not have the curved shaft and has a sight line.

Thanks for the help.


----------

